# The Outback outdid them all!!!!!



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Well, after months of searching floorplans of every model of TT on the internet and walking about 15 rv lots we finally found our newest family member. We just bought the Outback Lite Way 28bhs. It was a 2003 but brand new and marked down to clear the lot. We had said all along both the price and the interior layout had to be just right for us to buy and the stars finally aligned for us today.









Today was our last outing before we put away trailer hunting til August. Yea...now we can start camping next weekend. Oh, and for the record----we also got the reese dual cam hitch set-up...after all the great reviews from here and Woodalls forums we decided it was well worth the extra money. Thank you all for the help


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations on the new camper and welcome to the Outbackers most of all. Hope you will find a lot of helpful information and friends here!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2004)

action 
Congrats, and Welcome

Happy camping
Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to an exclusive club of owners that, dispite the few shortcomings of the manufacturer, love their campers like a member of the family.

Tim


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Bob & Katy,

Congrats on the new camper.







Always good to see another happy, proud Outback owner joining the group here. We also really like the layout on the 28BHS and hope it serves your needs as well.

Greg


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Happy camping...and welcome to the Outbackers action

Not only do you have great taste in TT's, Dogs too









How old is your Berner? 
sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I get warm fuzzies seeing 5 WELCOME messages that beat me to the punch!

EXCELLENT!

WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS SPLASH!









PS...It only took me 3 RV lots to find the OUTBACKS!


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey guys

We're 28BHS'ers too. Enjoy it and please post any god mods, ideas and experiences that you have. This is a great community. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes. We promise to be active Outbackers both here on the website and out in the camping community! Hey, if I bring my laptop then I can do both at the same time......although my wife said it would end up in the lake if I tried that!!
Our Berner is 1 1/2 years old. He our rolling thunder cause when he comes through everything between head and tail height goes flying!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> Our Berner is 1 1/2 years old. He our rolling thunder cause when he comes through everything between head and tail height goes flying!!










Ours is 4.5 mths (almost). I know the drill.... you should hear ours coming down the stairs!









But he is so awesome


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

OMG!!!! We swear our house is shaking apart when he comes bounding down the stairs. He gives new meaning to the term "love hurts."

Seems we both have great taste in dogs, childrens names, #of kids and ages.....







Maybe we can meet up somewhere near our borders this summer and camp in OUTBACKERS style!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> He gives new meaning to the term "love hurts."


ROTFLOL







Yeah when I am at the bottom of the stairs and he aims for me from the 3rd or 4th step up and leaps









We have been talking about a trip near the border, in fact we want to make it down to the Redwoods. It's just carving enough time out for another trip...


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Another great choice you'll have many great times in it.

Cheers









Jim


----------

